# Guppy miscarried and died in one day.



## Dave_Hill (Jun 24, 2015)

I've got a new tank, it's been cycling with fish in it and i've been checking the levels like a hawk.

I had 2 guppies in it with a peclo, africian dwarf frog, and one other bottom feeder fish.


Sadly these guppys came from the store, and i noticed the female had some ich. So i've been treating with Rid-Ich the past few days - no carbon filter in.

All was looking great, she was ferociously eating food, and the ich spots were disappearing. I vacuumed my tank as well

Yesterday, out of no where my guppy looked like it has miscarried, the dark spot was much lighter. It also wasn't eating. I checked all my water chemistry and nothing seemed out of wack. My ammonia was very close to 0 and everything else seemed to be in the safe zone.

Then a couple hours later i noticed this weird "shedding" appearance on his side???

I will post images once i hit my 5 post limit


So this morning i wake up, and boom it's dead. Now the male guppy is looking pale as well, im assuming because of ammonia.

So i put some ammonia detox in and now im here at work. Wondering why the hell my fish keep dying!

HELP PLEASE


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

What size tank is this? What filter do you have? What are you using to test your water parameters and what are the readings? Fish-in cycling requires regular, often daily water changes. What has been your schedule for water changes?


----------

